# FA Sightings



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 14, 2007)

After one too many BBW Sightings threads, it's time for the other side.

We went to dinner at Olive Garden tonight. Our male server was friendly enough, and at first I chalked it up to his wanting a good tip. I started to wonder if it was more than that when he brought out extra salad dressing unasked and set it in front of me (we were both having salad). Okay, maybe he was just anticipating a common request, but I've never received extra salad dressing before. When he brought out my alfredo he asked if there was enough sauce on it for me. Again, never happened before, and he didn't ask my husband if there was enough sauce on his dish.

The kicker was when we were finished and I wasn't going to take the rest of my pasta home. He was rather insistent, and I said it was all pasta at that point and no sauce. He came out with a takeout box, extra sauce that he poured over the pasta, AND extra breadsticks. He also touched my arm as he was thanking us for coming in and was being as flirty as was appropriate with hubby sitting right there.

Yeah, it could just be he's good at his job, but my gut says it's more than that.

So let the FA sightings commence!


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 14, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Yeah, it could just be he's good at his job, but my gut says it's more than that.



Did he ask to frisk you but not your husband? That's another sure sign.


----------



## Jes (Mar 14, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> After one too many BBW Sightings threads, it's time for the other side.
> 
> We went to dinner at Olive Garden tonight. Our male server was friendly enough, and at first I chalked it up to his wanting a good tip. I started to wonder if it was more than that when he brought out extra salad dressing unasked and set it in front of me (we were both having salad). Okay, maybe he was just anticipating a common request, but I've never received extra salad dressing before. When he brought out my alfredo he asked if there was enough sauce on it for me. Again, never happened before, and he didn't ask my husband if there was enough sauce on his dish.
> 
> ...


I think you're onto something, here. And the breadsticks were the kicker, ifyouknowwhatI'msayin'.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 14, 2007)

The other day while I was riding on the Greenline train to the Boylston T stop to see tooz, a boy standing next to me spontaneously bent down and sniffed my hand that was holding on to the safety rail. Then he straightened back up and continued to look forward as if nothing happened. 

FA or just some gross dude?


----------



## Jes (Mar 14, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> The other day while I was riding on the Greenline train to the Boylston T stop to see tooz, a boy standing next to me spontaneously bent down and sniffed my hand that was holding on to the safety rail. Then he straightened back up and continued to look forward as if nothing happened.
> 
> FA or just some gross dude?


i vote for weird. if he specifically picked you, it may be b/c he had some (incorrect) sense you wouldn't fight him or attract attention.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> i vote for weird. if he specifically picked you, it may be b/c he had some (incorrect) sense you wouldn't fight him or attract attention.



Yeah, that's what I was thinking too.

Nevermind then. As you were people.


----------



## Emma (Mar 14, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> The other day while I was riding on the Greenline train to the Boylston T stop to see tooz, a boy standing next to me spontaneously bent down and sniffed my hand that was holding on to the safety rail. Then he straightened back up and continued to look forward as if nothing happened.
> 
> FA or just some gross dude?



He sniffed your hand? gross! wtf?


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 14, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> ...a boy standing next to me spontaneously bent down and sniffed my hand that was holding on to the safety rail. Then he straightened back up and continued to look forward as if nothing happened.
> 
> FA or just some gross dude?



Ahhh, the SniffA. Or, the OlfactoryFA. Yes, Yes. Unlike the visually stimulated, i.e. your garden-variety internet FA, the Sniffa or OlfactoryFA gets his licks from smelling fat people. It has something to do with fat phermones....I can't remember, really.

A very rare sighting indeed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2007)

I have to agree that the breadsticks were a definite sign of adoration......


----------



## Cinda (Mar 14, 2007)

You know I vote we give the Green line sniffer the benefit of the doubt. While I doubt he was FA, Lily probably just was wearing a lovely perfume or hand lotion or even nice soap that he caught a whiff of and sniffed without thinking first, lol.

Now if he'd pulled a Gomez Adams on her and started speaking in French while kissing up her arm........I'd say perv (since they are strangers), lol.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 14, 2007)

Cinda said:


> You know I vote we give the Green line sniffer the benefit of the doubt. While I doubt he was FA, Lily probably just was wearing a lovely perfume or hand lotion or even nice soap that he caught a whiff of and sniffed without thinking first, lol.
> 
> Now if he'd pulled a Gomez Adams on her and started speaking in French while kissing up her arm........I'd say perv (since they are strangers), lol.



Aside from the scent from the office ladies' room soap dispenser on my hands I was completely unscented that day. I only wear scents on special occasions. It's possible the guy smelled a fragrance he liked and wondered where it was coming from, bent down and sniffed before he could stop himself.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Mar 14, 2007)

I spotted an FA...he was looking at me oddly, making weird faces...he was freshly shaved and half naked, standing there in a towel...














...and then I realized I was looking at myself half-naked in the mirror...


...pictures will follow...


...just because they can...


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 14, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> After one too many BBW Sightings threads, it's time for the other side....



I still get a kick out of the whole idea of this thread. When I'm out and about and run into big or fat ladies, I feel like I have a light on my head.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 14, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> The other day while I was riding on the Greenline train to the Boylston T stop to see tooz, a boy standing next to me spontaneously bent down and sniffed my hand that was holding on to the safety rail. Then he straightened back up and continued to look forward as if nothing happened.
> 
> FA or just some gross dude?



He was just trying to remember the moment through smell, Lilly! It is most closely linked to memory. 

Now everytime he smells bathroom soap, he'll think of your beautiful self.  

But then for a lady maybe that is creepy in of itself. The ladies generally have a much more sensitive creep-o-meter anyways.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 14, 2007)

Yup, happens quite a bit. I'll pepper them in the thread when I have time.

Years ago I was working with a very good male friend who is the antithesis of an FA... he likes thin, buttless, boobless girlies. But he's also very cool and open and understood that I was "hot stuff" to the right audience. We'd had many conversations and he got the lingo and all that jazz. 

One day we were at PapaGinos (pizza chain here that I happen to love) and the process there is you order at the counter, get tickets with a number, they call your number, you go fetch your food and sit and eat. It's all self-serve (even drinks, you get an empty cup.)

So we order and all, and Mark got a sandwich, I got a small pizza.

We take our ticket, sit down. The guy comes over and cleans the table right next to us - there's NO ONE else in the place, and many dirty tables. He smiles, says hi to us, takes off. 

Mark's sandwich is done, he calls the number (Mark had his own) and Mark head's up to get his grub. 

A few minutes later he comes over with my pizza, no number called. This was curious to us both, and when he left Mark gave me a "what the fuck makes you so special??" look. I just laughed and shrugged. 

We're eating, he heads over and looks in our cups, asks me if I need something more to drink? This is NOT what is done there, you get your food and you never, ever talk to anyone again. I said I was fine, but thanks. He said his name was "something" and if I needed anything else to just let him know. Mark got a half glance during all this, but it was clearly directed to me. 

It was really funny as hell, honestly. And at the end of all this, Mark just stops, drops his napkin, folds his hands and puts on a very serious face - looks at me and says "So... is this guy an FA or what??????"


----------



## Tooz (Mar 14, 2007)

Today, I was at the Government Center T stop with Neen, standing RIGHT in front of a sign that had all the destinations of the Green line trains, and after it said, in big letters, "VIA PARK". This guy comes up to me, and he's like, "erm, is this the Park Street side?" And I'm like, "yeah, it is," even though the thing is RIGHT there. So, he goes off to wait for the train, and Neen's tellin' me (in code) that that was some kind of ploy. Then, he got on the first train that came (we were waiting for a specific one), and he was like...starin' at me.


Maybe.
Meanwhile, Neen seems to attract all the weird crazy people in Boston. I NEVER see any, just when I'm with her. I even got hit up for money today by a homeless dude.


----------



## Ash (Mar 14, 2007)

At work on Monday, this adjunct professor came in with a request for some historical information on grades for certain classes. 

After he explained to me what he needed, he started asking me about how I came to be in VA. I stand out, you see, because I lack a very recognizable Central Virginian accent. So I answered and he started telling me about how he ended up here (he's of Indian descent, but from the UK). Then he told me that if I needed to get in touch with him to call his cell phone (and gave me the number, of course) and suggested that I call him by his first name, even though, technically, it has a "Dr." in front of it. And then he started musing on other professors who have the "Dr." put on their office doors and how it makes him want to gag. He was pretty blatantly flirting all the while. 

He was a nice guy but he was probably twice my age. 

I much prefer when a student comes in and it's not as obvious. It's just..noticing that he notices, if that makes any sense.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 14, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I even got hit up for money today by a homeless dude.



Having done about 3 years of school in Boston, there is NOTHING unusual about that part. LOL 

When I took the T (only about a semester of that before I drove my car in all the time) I would keep extra change in my pocket just for the church outside the Arlington stop.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 14, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Yup, happens quite a bit. I'll pepper them in the thread when I have time.
> 
> Years ago I was working with a very good male friend who is the antithesis of an FA... he likes thin, buttless, boobless girlies. But he's also very cool and open and understood that I was "hot stuff" to the right audience. We'd had many conversations and he got the lingo and all that jazz.
> 
> ...




was it me? i mean, i'd do the EXACT same thing for you.

i've done that, too, when i worked at this one restaurant. same deal, too...self serve, except we bring the food out after we call the party's names. and let's be honest...a select few guests got their food, forks, knives, extra napkins, etc. just a tad faster and with a little more enthusiasm than others.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 14, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> was it me? i mean, i'd do the EXACT same thing for you.
> 
> i've done that, too, when i worked at this one restaurant. same deal, too...self serve, except we bring the food out after we call the party's names. and let's be honest...a select few guests got their food, forks, knives, extra napkins, etc. just a tad faster and with a little more enthusiasm than others.



Believe me, hottentot, if it was you there'd have been way more to the story.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 14, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Believe me, hottentot, if it was you there'd have been way more to the story.



hehe:wubu:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 15, 2007)

I was thinkin about this topic and realizing that -- partly cause I have terrible anectodal memory -- I never remember these things very well. It's kinda like jokes; I still remember the ones I heard in 4th grade best, and forgot the great joke I heard yesterday...

Anyhow, the situations that seem to stick in my memory are on public transport! Like Tooz's. And LIlly. Like...this guy on a commuter train who did a double-take and dropped his papers when I walked by, then said, "well, HELLO!" like a cartoon character. Heh. I think it was that FA surprise-thing...I mean, sometimes you get the feeling they're not expecting a fat girl, like the whole world has disappointed them with skinny girls, and then they're like...yay! Fattage! So part of their reaction is happy surprise. I dunno.

Anyhow, I'll try to be on the lookout for stories to relate here too. I love reading about them!


----------



## Jes (Mar 15, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> ...this guy on a commuter train who did a double-take and dropped his papers when I walked by, then said, "well, HELLO!" !



anyone else read that as 'dropped his pants'?


----------



## Tarella (Mar 15, 2007)

This thread made me think of something that made me smile the other day. I pulled up to my local small town gas station to fill up with gas when the attendant who was filling up another car said, "well, look who is here, I was waiting for you", and I, not paying attention, as I thought he was talking to someone else, was busy looking in my purse for lipgloss, as he repeated himself again. I replied surprised, " Who me?". He laughed and said, " Yes, you, I was waiting for you. I then said, " You were???" He said, " yep, I have been waiting for you since the last time you were here" I said even more surprised now, " You were?......Why?". He confidently said, " Because you are so so so pretty".............then blurted,.........."and you are so so fat and I LIKE fat chicks." I smiled, and I said, " ohhh and you are so darn charming arent you" We both laughed. By that time he was finished pumping my gas and I handed him cash to pay for the fill. He finished by saying thanks for making his day. I smiled and said, "Thanks for making mine." 

I admired his openness and confidence which I know can be hard for some guys regardless of FA or nonFAness status. I am happy to know that an FA exists in my small town and I hope that he makes many of the BBW's in this town feel great when he pumps their gas


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 15, 2007)

reminded me of an incident years ago. My oldest daughter was still a baby and it was one of those times when "my weight was up" (I weighed more than 250).
I didn't ever feel even remotely attractive during those times and was sure no would notice me without feeling disgust. 
My ex had some extra speakers to sell and there is a pawn shop near us that used to buy used stereo equipment (they would buy it from you instead of pawning). He had tried to sell them 3-4 days earlier but was miffed that he pawn shop wouldn't give him his asking price. He was also put out because he thought they didn't offer anyone the fair prices for their stuff. 
Growing weary of his malcontent with the situation, I offered to take the speakers in for him. My ex scoffed at me but said go ahead.
The owner of the place, a man about 15 years (?) my senior saw me waiting at the counter and asked if he could help me. He was quick and friendly, which surprised me because I thought I would have to wait, which is the usual situation. He looked at the speakers, asked what I wanted and then said okay to my asking price- just like that, no haggle or argument. 
He needed to see my license to fill out the paperwork to complete the transaction. It was a "FAT" picture of me on my license. I hated it and I was embarrassed to show it to people. I was starting to wonder what was wrong because he kept looking at my license. He then mumbled the words "very pretty" before resuming filling out the paperwork. My mind spun as I tried to think of what he could have been referring to as very pretty besides my license pic that he had been looking intently at while he said it. 
When I returned to the car, cash in hand, smirking at my husband who was genuinely stunned, I then joked about who had the "connections" at the pawn dealer.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 15, 2007)

Years ago I was in Boston on business along with my boss and a couple VPs from the company. We were staying in a large hotel in Copley Plaza (Place?) and met in the lobby one evening to have drinks. A guy kept staring at and following me, then as we were seated on some couches he kept hiding behind the tall pillars that dotted the lobby and just watching. It went on for so long and was so embarrassingly blatant that my boss noticed and he and the others started ribbing me about having an admirer. The guy never did say anything to me, just followed and stared. Creepy.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 16, 2007)

rainyday said:


> The guy never did say anything to me, just followed and stared. Creepy.



I thought women _liked_ that. Sorry, babe. :blush:


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 16, 2007)

Weird stories are much more fun, so I'll start with one.

Last April, I was on the subway on the way home from Goddesses. It was my first time there, and an interesting experience. Anyway, I was dressed in whore wear, maybe whore-lite. I had hosiery on, but my skirt was very short, above my knees and my thighs were exposed to all of the world. It was very early Sunday morning around, 4ish or 5ish am? The subways at that time are quite empty. There were only 8 people in the car, and suddendly this man gets on the train. He looks normal, well dressed, not crazy. He keeps staring at my legs. He finally decides to sit next to me, in a subway car that is full of seats anywhere. Lucky me, huh?

He asked me if I was at large encounters that night (another fat chick dance that is now defunct), and I mentioned no. Then he proceeds to tell me his entire life story, I give a fake name (Olivia), he shows me photos of his children on his cell phone, and he tells me where he lives. It's very close to me. 

Finally, he keeps asking me to hold his hand, which I refused loudly so the other passengers could hear me. He thought my refusal and my shyness (he interepted it as being coy) was a manifestation of my lust towards him. I had a cell phone at the time, so I made the desparate panic calls. He finally backed off when I told him that I was moving to another seat. At least he didn't follow me.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 16, 2007)

Funny thing is, most FA sightings are going to be creepy anyway.  They would have to be for you to notice them in the first place. The nice ones won't look at you at all till you get past them, then they whip around to look at your ass-ets. Chances are you are too busy thinking about cowboys to notice them.


----------



## Jes (Mar 16, 2007)

You should've been reading that book about fat being contagious, J.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 16, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> After one too many BBW Sightings threads, it's time for the other side.
> 
> We went to dinner at Olive Garden tonight. Our male server was friendly enough, and at first I chalked it up to his wanting a good tip. I started to wonder if it was more than that when he brought out extra salad dressing unasked and set it in front of me (we were both having salad). Okay, maybe he was just anticipating a common request, but I've never received extra salad dressing before. When he brought out my alfredo he asked if there was enough sauce on it for me. Again, never happened before, and he didn't ask my husband if there was enough sauce on his dish.
> 
> ...




Great Caesar's Ghost! They're on to us!  

Cute story but it sounds like he was just being pushy...or was he?  


Dennis


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 16, 2007)

I am seriously, seriously oblivious. Unless you're incredibly blatant, I'm not going to know. I rarely make the first move, because if the guy's not flirting, I honestly just usually assume he's not interested. The guy in NYC that gave me the business card? Yeah, that kind of blatant. Only, putting your sexual talents on the back of your business card is optional.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh, I have another. Last summer, at job training, one of the supervisors kept staaaaaaaarin' at me. I knew this because I kept lookin' at him (hey, he was cute. ) Long story short, I find out earlier this year that yeah, he's definitely an FA.

I really wish I had more of these stories. Actually, I do have two more, but I need to remember them fully.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 16, 2007)

I wish I would have had this thread way back. I have had a few FA sightings. One at the local Walgreens. The cutie rocker boy in the photo department (which I go to often since Im always taking pics) I always extremely nice to me. I could just say hes a friendly guy, but one day I walked in and he was all snuggling with his very BBW girl. It was adorable. The later seeing him at the local bar with 2 BBWs and 1 SSBBW, it was confirmed. 

Another time was at the Taco Bell near my house. I love Taco bell and would go there often. And every time in the drive through he would give me little extras for free, give me smiles and winks, and even when in the drive with with Mr WestCoast in the drivers seat, the guy still managed to chat with me. Alas... he doesn't work there anymore.  

But the best FA sighting was with a Dims meet up weekend. We were ending the night at Voodoo Doughnuts and the tall man with long hair behind the counter had a very pleased smile on his face when I started posing with the giant doughnut. Then when Ren Woman joined me and Jay made the comment about how the picture was hot, and the man replied,"Oh yeah it is." After another visit there, the FAs we were with asked him if he was an FA and his reply," Yeah you could call me that for sure."


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 16, 2007)

I have to say Sasha, I wouldnt be suprised if Non-FAs were interested in you. Your are so stunningly good-looking its not fair, give us mortals a chance . Congrats on reaching 400 btw.


----------



## Brenda (Mar 16, 2007)

Years ago I visited Germany with a then boyfriend. I had been warned by a few people how fat phobic Europeans were and had mentally prepared myself to possibly be the subject of ridicule. 

Instead it was FA palooza! I mean they were coming out of the woodwork and hitting on me even when I was with the ex. I was hit on more in those ten days than I had been in the prior ten years. I imagine when they saw me they sensed this was there "big" chance so to speak as nearly every other woman I saw was thin. I was highly amused, ex was highly irritated.


Brenda


----------



## cactopus (Mar 16, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> ... Heh. I think it was that FA surprise-thing...I mean, sometimes you get the feeling they're not expecting a fat girl, like the whole world has disappointed them with skinny girls, and then they're like...yay! Fattage! So part of their reaction is happy surprise. I dunno.



I certainly relate to that. I've often had the opposite happen and I had a name for it in college. I called it the "lankifying effect". Some woman with what appeared to be a nice figure would appear somewhere at a great distance. Whether it was lighting or just a general air haze, by the time she was close you'd realize she was just thin and it was an optical illusion. It used to get me every time... like Hey.. .... DOH!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 17, 2007)

Ditto that. My experience was the same in Germany.




Brenda said:


> Years ago I visited Germany with a then boyfriend. I had been warned by a few people how fat phobic Europeans were and had mentally prepared myself to possibly be the subject of ridicule.
> 
> Instead it was FA palooza! I mean they were coming out of the woodwork and hitting on me even when I was with the ex. I was hit on more in those ten days than I had been in the prior ten years. I imagine when they saw me they sensed this was there "big" chance so to speak as nearly every other woman I saw was thin. I was highly amused, ex was highly irritated.
> 
> ...


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 17, 2007)

I had some guy hit on me while on the Bart the other day. I was in a really bad mood, and I'm sure I looked like I was in a really bad mood but he was pretty persistant. Chatted me up the entire 40 minute ride.


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 21, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> But the best FA sighting was with a Dims meet up weekend. We were ending the night at Voodoo Doughnuts and the tall man with long hair behind the counter had a very pleased smile on his face when I started posing with the giant doughnut. Then when Ren Woman joined me and Jay made the comment about how the picture was hot, and the man replied,"Oh yeah it is." After another visit there, the FAs we were with asked him if he was an FA and his reply," Yeah you could call me that for sure."




I friggin' love voodoo doughnuts...I have many memories of late nights at Dantes stumbling over there to get a sugar fix...*sigh* 

Makes me want to move back to Portland.


----------



## philosobear (Mar 21, 2007)

I was standing at the bus stop after a gig, wondering if I'd missed the last one. A girl wandered up stood at the bus stop. She asked me if I was waiting for the 36. I said I was, but I thought it had just gone. She said she had just been on a date. I said 'cool' and waited for the story to come out. It'd not gone well.

It turned out that we lived on adjacent streets, and by the time she'd told her story she'd eaten half my chips, so we decided to walk back together. At this point were I not already seeing someone, with some enthusiasm, I'd have been wondering what the next move was. This was a bonnie lass, with a twinkle in her eye. As we walked back the conversation got round to 'types', and there it was...

"for me they've got to be hairy, and AT LEAST fifteen stone."
"is this fifteen stone of muscle or fifteen stone of podge?"
"oh, podge!"

So this random girl waltzed up to me at a bus stop and told me she likes fat men. Straight out. Shamelessly. I like!


----------



## butch (Mar 21, 2007)

So, does free food and sort of teasing banter with the customer always classify the non-fat person in a food service industry type job as an FA? I've always wondered when its happened to me if it was more of the enjoyment some people get from seeing other people really enjoy the food they're eating, which may or may not mean that person is an FA/FFA.

Does that even make sense? If the answer is "Yes, that person is an FA" then maybe I've got a few stories to share (and a reason to remind myself to go back to a particular Starbucks real soon!).


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 21, 2007)

butch said:


> So, does free food and sort of teasing banter with the customer always classify the non-fat person in a food service industry type job as an FA? I've always wondered when its happened to me if it was more of the enjoyment some people get from seeing other people really enjoy the food they're eating, which may or may not mean that person is an FA/FFA.
> 
> Does that even make sense? If the answer is "Yes, that person is an FA" then maybe I've got a few stories to share (and a reason to remind myself to go back to a particular Starbucks real soon!).



Well, if it's a little old lady who looks like my grandma did, then no, she's probably not an FA, just a happy lady who likes to cook and have food enjoyed. 

If it's a 17 year old kid at the Dunkin Donuts drive-thru who tells you "Make sure you finish that whole sandwich" while smiling and laughing (yes, happened about a month ago) - then yeah, I'm going to go out on a limb and call him something (maybe FA, maybe feeder, maybe feeder/FA - no way to know quickly). If it walks like a duck, talks like a duck and wants you to finish a sandwich... it's an FA.


----------



## butch (Mar 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Well, if it's a little old lady who looks like my grandma did, then no, she's probably not an FA, just a happy lady who likes to cook and have food enjoyed.
> 
> If it's a 17 year old kid at the Dunkin Donuts drive-thru who tells you "Make sure you finish that whole sandwich" while smiling and laughing (yes, happened about a month ago) - then yeah, I'm going to go out on a limb and call him something (maybe FA, maybe feeder, maybe feeder/FA - no way to know quickly). If it walks like a duck, talks like a duck and wants you to finish a sandwich... it's an FA.



Hmm, food for thought, AnnMarie (sorry, I couldn't help myself). However, the recent incident I was thinking of was actually a young cute petite woman, so does that skew the findings? Plus, she made sure to pick up my name from my cash card and used it with me, too.

Loved the Dunkin Donuts story!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 21, 2007)

butch said:


> Hmm, food for thought, AnnMarie (sorry, I couldn't help myself). However, the recent incident I was thinking of was actually a young cute petite woman, so does that skew the findings? Plus, she made sure to pick up my name from my cash card and used it with me, too.
> 
> Loved the Dunkin Donuts story!



I think a girl "could" skew the findings, but when you add on the name from the cash card and all... then yeah, that was flirtin'.


----------



## butch (Mar 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I think a girl "could" skew the findings, but when you add on the name from the cash card and all... then yeah, that was flirtin'.



To quote my favorite actress from her Oscar-winning role: "Good to know."

Someday I'll be able to identify this phenomenon known as flirting.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 21, 2007)

philosobear said:


> I was standing at the bus stop after a gig, wondering if I'd missed the last one. A girl wandered up stood at the bus stop. She asked me if I was waiting for the 36. I said I was, but I thought it had just gone. She said she had just been on a date. I said 'cool' and waited for the story to come out. It'd not gone well.
> It turned out that we lived on adjacent streets, and by the time she'd told her story she'd eaten half my chips, so we decided to walk back together. At this point were I not already seeing someone, with some enthusiasm, I'd have been wondering what the next move was. This was a bonnie lass, with a twinkle in her eye. As we walked back the conversation got round to 'types', and there it was...
> "for me they've got to be hairy, and AT LEAST fifteen stone."
> "is this fifteen stone of muscle or fifteen stone of podge?"
> ...



that's adorable! and good for you for prompting the "podge" part...


----------



## krystalltuerme (Mar 21, 2007)

Sounds like there are some kindred spirits at Voodoo doughnuts! I need to head on over to downtown. Sure seems like there's an under-representation of Northwesterners on these boards!


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 22, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Well, if it's a little old lady who looks like my grandma did, then no, she's probably not an FA, just a happy lady who likes to cook and have food enjoyed.
> 
> If it's a 17 year old kid at the Dunkin Donuts drive-thru who tells you "Make sure you finish that whole sandwich" while smiling and laughing (yes, happened about a month ago) - then yeah, I'm going to go out on a limb and call him something (maybe FA, maybe feeder, maybe feeder/FA - no way to know quickly). *If it walks like a duck, talks like a duck and wants you to finish a sandwich... it's an FA.*



YOINK! Mind if I borrow that?


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 22, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> YOINK! Mind if I borrow that?



Nope. lol


----------



## HeatherBBW (Mar 22, 2007)

I had the sweetest FA sighting today.

We were at a nice restaurant and the table aside us had two older couples. The couple to the back of us were getting up after finishing their meals and the man is very old, I'd say about 80ish and the other couple is assisting him out of his chair and we had to move a little to accomodate.... well the gentleman getting the assistance gets to his feet and looks over at me.... a look of shock washes over his face, he stands up as straight as he can... and then he winks at me... but he doesn't think I've seen him.. so he smiles wide and nods his head towards me to say "Hey" and then winks purposefully again.

I then take the time to look at his wife who's getting up from the table and she is about the same age and roughly 250 lbs. That sealed the deal. I knew for sure that this man was SUPER happy to see me 

So they turn to leave.. but he doesn't turn.. he keeps smiling and well.. he's staring at my boobs LOL and his friend says "Cmon Joel, it's time to go!" and Joel then waves to me and winks/nods at me again. 

He was very sweet and I think we each made each other's day.


----------



## Tina (Mar 22, 2007)

Heather, I had something akin to that happen to me several years ago. My parents used to perform at an old folks home -- dad on piano and singing, mom playing percussion and singing. I used to go watch them perform from time to time. There was this couple that attended regularly, and the old guy sat next to me whenever possible. He was very old -- at least 90 I'd say -- and he used to press my fat upper arm and giggle. Giggle I tell you! I couldn't help it, I would laugh, too, and let him enjoy himself. What the hell, ya know? He was too cute to deny. He passed away a few months after the last time I saw him and it makes me smile to think that my fat arms were able to give him some giggly pleasure.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 6, 2007)

Okay, so I'm really, really bad at spotting FAs. Unless they come out and say they are, I usually don't know.

So, today I'm at work, and there's this guy that works in the same building (he's a maintenance guy there while he's attending grad school) that comes in to empty our trash like he always does. He's always talking to me and smiling at me. One day he even sat there and talked to me for a good hour while he was on break. So today he's emptying the trash, and someone needs me to do something across the office, so I have to get past him. I say "Excuse me," and he goes to jump out of my way and trips over the trash can lid. LOL I touched his back and said "Are you okay?" and he said "Yeah, I just always get nervous around you!" and he ran out of the room!

Now, I can be obtuse sometimes, but...unless I'm even worse at reading men than I thought...I think this one might like me. LOL


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 6, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Now, I can be obtuse sometimes, but...unless I'm even worse at reading men than I thought...I think this one might like me. LOL



Uhm, yeah... that one seems pretty clear.

(Unless he's nervous in a "maybe I'll get trampled" way, but even that could definitely be an FA... hahahah!  )


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 6, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Now, I can be obtuse sometimes, but...unless I'm even worse at reading men than I thought...I think this one might like me. LOL


I second what AnnMarie said.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 6, 2007)

Ditto BBM, this guy's got some serious crushage going on for you. Be gentle. 

Anybody ready for a creepy FA story? No? Well I'm gonna tell one anyway. This morning I got on the bus for work and the bus happened to be driven by my favorite bus driver! I sat towards the front as I always do leaving the handicapped seats open and we start chatting. He's a friendly guy to everybody so he's not my FA story but he fits in. We're chatting about Easter and 'Who's doing what" for Easter when we pull up to this stop. A guy gets on dressed in baggy streetwear denim, hoodie, baseball cap pulled low over the eyes - that pseudo fresh bought over the top gansta look I love so very much. He pays his fare, then starts to walk on to the bus when he spots me sitting there. He's meandering there leering, checking me out when he decides to sit in the handicapped seat right in front of me, never taking his eyes off me as he sits down. 

He's spread out in the seat before me, perusing me as if he's in his own private quarters, charismatically ignoring the handicapped and the elderly as they limped by him to search for other seats. He was bold, he was strong, he was aloof, he was mysterious, he was fearsome - so romantic. :wubu: How fortunate I was to have caught his interest among all the other commuters on the bus. In an effort to play hard to get I avoided eye contact with him, something very difficult to do since he was sitting directly in front of me staring a hole in my forehead. Instead I maintained my focus on the driver, loudly continuing our conversation in hopes that this would trick Romeo into thinking I was uninterested. He continued his visual assault until the bus came to the last stop on the journey. For the rest of my commute he kept making cameo appearances here and there, even appearing from out of nowhere as I emerged from the line at Dunkin Donuts with my XL Vanilla Chai. He's a real go getter that man. Unfortunately I lost him at the next transfer point. How disappointing.


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, so I'm really, really bad at spotting FAs. Unless they come out and say they are, I usually don't know.
> 
> So, today I'm at work, and there's this guy that works in the same building (he's a maintenance guy there while he's attending grad school) that comes in to empty our trash like he always does. He's always talking to me and smiling at me. One day he even sat there and talked to me for a good hour while he was on break. So today he's emptying the trash, and someone needs me to do something across the office, so I have to get past him. I say "Excuse me," and he goes to jump out of my way and trips over the trash can lid. LOL I touched his back and said "Are you okay?" and he said "Yeah, I just always get nervous around you!" and he ran out of the room!
> 
> Now, I can be obtuse sometimes, but...unless I'm even worse at reading men than I thought...I think this one might like me. LOL



as god is my witness, if you don't get on this one like Hop on Pop, I will never speak to you again!


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 6, 2007)

I agree also. I don't see why else he would blurt such a thing out!


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 6, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ditto BBM, this guy's got some serious crushage going on for you. Be gentle.
> 
> Anybody ready for a creepy FA story? No? Well I'm gonna tell one anyway. This morning I got on the bus for work and the bus happened to be driven by my favorite bus driver! I sat towards the front as I always do leaving the handicapped seats open and we start chatting. He's a friendly guy to everybody so he's not my FA story but he fits in. We're chatting about Easter and 'Who's doing what" for Easter when we pull up to this stop. A guy gets on dressed in baggy streetwear denim, hoodie, baseball cap pulled low over the eyes - that pseudo fresh bought over the top gansta look I love so very much. He pays his fare, then starts to walk on to the bus when he spots me sitting there. He's meandering there leering, checking me out when he decides to sit in the handicapped seat right in front of me, never taking his eyes off me as he sits down.
> 
> .



For some reason, I get a kick out of the weird ones much more maybe because I've had really weird encounters myself (not all but some!). It's probably the nature of living in a city as well, lol. I'm tempted to post something I wrote about two years ago.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 6, 2007)

If you're sitting in the hot tub in the gym, eyes closed, almost dozing and a guy walks by, stops, starts talking to you so that your eyes fly open, startled, from your half sleep and stays there talking for several minutes, would that be a sighting? Does getting woken up by a guy count? 

If so, that's the only sighting I ever remember here in town, and that was a few years ago. I had sightings a lot more when I lived in larger cities.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 6, 2007)

What was the conversation about and were their any non verbal cues?


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2007)

did you post what you wrote 2 years ago, yet?

c'mon! i've been sitting here for hours, not moving, not peeing...


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 6, 2007)

2 years ago, I worked in the children's section of the NY Botanical Gardens. We had different themes every few weeks. A very popular one is Chocolate/Vanilla adventures. This coincides with the main garden's Orchid show, so even in the winter, the place is packed. Sometimes, you have childless adults wander into the children's garden to see what's going on. I was at the station where we made an ancient Mayan chocolate drink (can't remember the name of drink). You also have to keep in mind, I was behind a tall counter, so you could only see me from above the waist. 

So I was minding my own business, explaining to children the signifigance of chocolate in Mayan culture. I see this man walk in and he starts leering and pratically licking his chops. At first, I thought he was leering at my thin co-worker. But that I saw his companion, who was a hefty woman herself. I then realize he's looking at me and goes to speak to me directly, not my co-worker even though I have a bigger queue of people. He asks about all sorts of chocolate. I give him the Mayan drink, he sips it and tells me "You know, chocolate is _very erotic_". (italicized because he placed emphasis on those last two words and stared at me while he said it.) I didn't know what to say, went "uh-huh" and told him I had to go to the storage room. His woman (girlfriend?) was 30 feet away or so which was even more shocking and strange! Trust me, he oozed anti-ertoicism, the kind that could turn any woman into Sister Mary Margaret.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 6, 2007)

Believe me, my blood turned to ice just reading it. And with all those kids around!  I agree, un-erotic.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 6, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, so I'm really, really bad at spotting FAs. Unless they come out and say they are, I usually don't know.
> 
> So, today I'm at work, and there's this guy that works in the same building (he's a maintenance guy there while he's attending grad school) that comes in to empty our trash like he always does. He's always talking to me and smiling at me. One day he even sat there and talked to me for a good hour while he was on break. So today he's emptying the trash, and someone needs me to do something across the office, so I have to get past him. I say "Excuse me," and he goes to jump out of my way and trips over the trash can lid. LOL I touched his back and said "Are you okay?" and he said "Yeah, I just always get nervous around you!" and he ran out of the room!
> 
> Now, I can be obtuse sometimes, but...unless I'm even worse at reading men than I thought...I think this one might like me. LOL



Mmmmhmmm... there's FA all over that story.


----------



## Tina (Apr 7, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Trust me, he oozed anti-ertoicism, the kind that could turn any woman into Sister Mary Margaret.



And the clueless idiot probably thought he was being sexy. Ick.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 7, 2007)

BBMe, yer dude sounds cute, though. A lil like a character in a movie! Hunky janitor by day, student by night, all kinda Good Will Hunting   heh


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't think this was an FA sighting.. but I did catch the guy standing next to me in the elevator looking down my shirt  
I just happen to be wearing a pretty low cut blouse today and this guy was probably a foot taller than me (but being only 5'1 it's not hard to be taller than me lol) I didn't really have to turn my head but i could see him from the corner of my eye. He was, without a doubt looking down my shirt.. hehe


----------



## Teresa (Jul 16, 2007)

Found this under the "Important Threads Thread" and have really enjoyed reading everyones posts about FA sightings. 

When I first began reading I was thinking I didn't have any FA sightings, but different things that were written triggered memories and here's my addition to the thread.  

Years ago, (I was about 22 and around 220 lbs) at a pro wrestling event at my little home town armory. There was a guy who kept walking in front of me and my sister as we sat in the bleachers staring at us. I assumed since she was about 115 lbs. and beautiful that it was her he was staring at so I didn't pay too much attention to him. Anyhow, after about the fifth time of walking in front of us staring and even once tripping over some chairs my sister assured me that it was *me* he was staring at, smiling at and generally making a fool of himself. (I'm pretty sure the falling over the chairs thing was on purpose  ) So finally I smiled at him and that was all he needed. He came up and sat next to me and we even dated a few times. 

I had never heard of FA's or size acceptance so a guy actually liking my size was really new to me. 

I think I have another FA sighting, but not 100% sure. This happened when I was around 40 and 330 lbs. I went out to a store in a sleeveless dress, first and last time I did that....just not confident enough. As I was walking up to the store this guy was leaning against one of the columns and stared at me the whole time I was coming up and as I got closer he straightened up, smiled this really huge smile and said hello. Not thinking too much of it I said hello, smiled and walked into the store. As I was walking over to get a basket I glanced out the window and he had turned around and was watching me still with that big grin on his face. Until I pushed my basket around a corner I felt his eyes burning on me. I was flattered, but being a bit shy I wasn't sure how to act. 

Teresa


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh, here's a story:

The other day, I was on the bus coming from downtown Brooklyn, about a 35 minute ride. I was sitting in the back of the bus and this other fat woman comes and sits near me. I LOVE to look at fat women so, I turned to look at her, her clothes and I smiled at her. She smiled back and I continued looking out of the window. So, this man is sitting on the side of us, imagine an L shape, we are on the small part of the L, he is on the long part, and he is just STARING at her. I get very defensive and I am daring he say something bad or nasty or wrong so that I can jump in defend my "sister" and curse him out if need be. The bus becomes less crowded and the other woman moves further up in the bus. The entire time she is walking, this man is just STARING at her, her legs, hands, feet, he moves his body into th aisle so that he can get a good look at her and I, still being nosey am checking all of this out. The other lady gets off the bus and the man literally gets out of his seat so that he can see her get off. "How rude!" I think. So he watches her walk up the street and the bus pulls off. He then turns and starts staring AT ME. OH NO! I think, this guy is picking on the wrong chick. But then, I see his eyes and he's LUSTING! It was so funny because I just couldn't see that from him before since I was thinking all kinds of evil things about him. He gets off the bus like two stops later, he waved at me and blew me a kiss. It was cute.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 16, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> The other day while I was riding on the Greenline train to the Boylston T stop to see tooz, a boy standing next to me spontaneously bent down and sniffed my hand that was holding on to the safety rail. Then he straightened back up and continued to look forward as if nothing happened.
> 
> FA or just some gross dude?



LMAO...too funny...not sure what id do if that happened to me! lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 16, 2007)

I had a man ask me out for coffee while we were in the Safeway parking lot. I also had a man follow me home and ask me out. In fact, it happens quite a bit with these men. When you dress nice, take care of yourself, exude confidence and personality, they will come.


I personally like to chalk it up to a cute/nice factor and not the fact that i'm a chunky monkey, but that's just me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 16, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> I had a man ask me out for coffee while we were in the Safeway parking lot. I also had a man follow me home and ask me out. In fact, it happens quite a bit with these men. When you dress nice, take care of yourself, exude confidence and personality, they will come.
> 
> 
> I personally like to chalk it up to a cute/nice factor and not the fact that i'm a chunky monkey, but that's just me.



I always just blame my boobs myself


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 16, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I always just blame my boobs myself





well yeah..but that's a whole different breed of admirer...haha


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 18, 2007)

Two small amusing stories...

Three weeks ago I am called into the Dean's office to be introduced to a new Professor (Day Job: Registrar)..

I walk into the room and this tiny Rabbi is sitting in a chair...I walk in...I hear "my god" whispered, and he stands up and shakes me hand....stammering a bit, even...

This behavior is so odd I assume he thinks I am bizarre looking cuz I am kinda gothy and my looks arent for everyone. Not my normal assumption.....but this was strange...

I meet him....we chat a bit..(STARE STARE STARE)....and I walk out. I hear, very faintly, as I walk down the hall..

"Please tell me there is only one like her here....my heart cannot take more...Wow"


Nice..if odd....really odd. Maybe I will get grades on time from him. That would be a nice change.



The Other....just the other day:

At the new Harry Potter...Im on the down escalator...he's on the up....looks at me....big smile...we pass..

"Hi....hi there!"...."Yer gorgeous!"

"Thanks!"

He keeps looking and I glance over my shoulder just in time to see that he hasn't realized the escalator ride is over cuz he's lookin the wrong way.....and he is falling fast!.......Pile up at the top!

oof!

hope he was ok...I thought I was gonna die of cute.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 18, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ditto BBM, this guy's got some serious crushage going on for you. Be gentle.
> 
> Anybody ready for a creepy FA story? No? Well I'm gonna tell one anyway. This morning I got on the bus for work and the bus happened to be driven by my favorite bus driver! I sat towards the front as I always do leaving the handicapped seats open and we start chatting. He's a friendly guy to everybody so he's not my FA story but he fits in. We're chatting about Easter and 'Who's doing what" for Easter when we pull up to this stop. A guy gets on dressed in baggy streetwear denim, hoodie, baseball cap pulled low over the eyes - that pseudo fresh bought over the top gansta look I love so very much. He pays his fare, then starts to walk on to the bus when he spots me sitting there. He's meandering there leering, checking me out when he decides to sit in the handicapped seat right in front of me, never taking his eyes off me as he sits down.
> 
> He's spread out in the seat before me, perusing me as if he's in his own private quarters, charismatically ignoring the handicapped and the elderly as they limped by him to search for other seats. He was bold, he was strong, he was aloof, he was mysterious, he was fearsome - so romantic. :wubu: How fortunate I was to have caught his interest among all the other commuters on the bus. In an effort to play hard to get I avoided eye contact with him, something very difficult to do since he was sitting directly in front of me staring a hole in my forehead. Instead I maintained my focus on the driver, loudly continuing our conversation in hopes that this would trick Romeo into thinking I was uninterested. He continued his visual assault until the bus came to the last stop on the journey. For the rest of my commute he kept making cameo appearances here and there, even appearing from out of nowhere as I emerged from the line at Dunkin Donuts with my XL Vanilla Chai. He's a real go getter that man. Unfortunately I lost him at the next transfer point. How disappointing.




This is like the best story I have ever read..not for the content..but for the way its told.

How PERFECTLY you captured him....I'm dazzled.

Great writing!


----------



## Chad (Jul 18, 2007)

As an FA, I can share my experiences. I can spot other FA's, but this one takes the cake! I'm at a party with a girl I was seeing at the time, real sweet girl named Michelle. About 315, and 5'4, so pretty big, but she's really charming and nice, with one killer smile. So, I go and get some drinks and I come back to her. There is this guy in the corner sipping on some beer and just staring at her. I was about to mention it, when she looked up at me and said "Kiss me now!" So I did, and I kiss her and look over. Well, he's staring at the floor then the ceiling, then looking around for another big girl to stare at.
Later, after I'm playing drinking games with my friends. I lose her, where to, I didn't know. So, I'm looking around for her and she's tied up by the stairs witht the guy who was staring at her. I casually walk up and then notice, this guy is freaking huge! All bodybuilder, and easily 6'6 (he was sitting in a chair before). I say, "Baby, you okay?" He spins around and starts blabbing about how beautiful she is and how I'm just a skinny punk. Well, I may just be 5'7 and 150, but this guy was in for it. He would not shut up about how she deserved better than me. So, after about a couple of minutes, I realize he's blowing steam. Took his beer, threw it in his face, and got my friends and I to get him to leave. Call me jealous, call me what you will. You stare your fine, you speak out and that's when you get knocked out! These things make me mad!


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 19, 2007)

Chad said:


> About 315, and 5'4, so pretty big, *but* she's really charming and nice, with one killer smile.




I loved your story....a whole lot...

I'm wondering....why the "but"?

This isnt a challange....I swear....I'm just curious...cuz it makes the sentance sound like you liked your girl "in spite of" her size...and of course I am thinking that that is far from the truth!


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 19, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> I loved your story....a whole lot...
> 
> I'm wondering....why the "but"?
> 
> This isnt a challange....I swear....I'm just curious...cuz it makes the sentance sound like you liked your girl "in spite of" her size...and of course I am thinking that that is far from the truth!




Yeah, all day I've been resisting the urge to say "worst 'but' ever" because I figure that probably isn't how he meant it to sound.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 19, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Yeah, all day I've been resisting the urge to say "worst 'but' ever" because I figure that probably isn't how he meant it to sound.



Oh!....So glad to hear I'm not alone! I see stuff like that all the time here and its always kinda jarring....


----------



## Lamia (Oct 11, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, so I'm really, really bad at spotting FAs. Unless they come out and say they are, I usually don't know.
> 
> So, today I'm at work, and there's this guy that works in the same building (he's a maintenance guy there while he's attending grad school) that comes in to empty our trash like he always does. He's always talking to me and smiling at me. One day he even sat there and talked to me for a good hour while he was on break. So today he's emptying the trash, and someone needs me to do something across the office, so I have to get past him. I say "Excuse me," and he goes to jump out of my way and trips over the trash can lid. LOL I touched his back and said "Are you okay?" and he said "Yeah, I just always get nervous around you!" and he ran out of the room!
> 
> Now, I can be obtuse sometimes, but...unless I'm even worse at reading men than I thought...I think this one might like me. LOL





We need an update and by we I mean me!! Have you talked to him again? Has professed his love for you?? I have always been oblivious like that. I let a lot of good chances pass me by simply because I assumed no one would want me. Flirtations were always dismissed in my mind as aberrations. Of course on the other side of that I also avoided some real losers. 

My favorite FA sighting of mine:

I was rushing through a grocery store picking up some things before going to my second job. A store clerk ran a basket up to me "he said you have your hands full". I thought wow this store has great service. As I was going to check out, the clerk, who I then learned was a cashier, starts yelling "OVER HERE OVER HERE MY LINE IS OPEN" as he is "checking" me out he keeps telling me how pretty I am and asking me questions. I am kind of blocking his voice out and as I look at his name tag I realize he is this guy who followed me around at the bars two weeks previous. 

The next day I am sitting in my car eating KFC before I go to my second job. Someone taps on my window and it's the same dude, "he's like HEY!!! and I'm like...CRAP!!!" He asked me what I was doing. I told him I was going to work and tell him where. He tells me all about his friend Marvin that works there. So when I go in to work I tell Marvin all about it and he says, "yeah I know the dude he used to date this 700lb woman in the trailer park where I live and she kicked him out because he was sleeping with other women" Dodged a bullet on that one.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 11, 2007)

I finally have one!!!!

So...I made plans to go out on Saturday a few weeks ago, but then my cell phone stopped working, so I had to run to the closest mall that had a Verizon store in it. This was at like 7:30, and i was going out at 9:00, so i was in a bit of a hurry. I threw a comfy dress on and flip flops and that's it (nope...not a stitch on under). So im walking as fast as my fat little legs can carry me to the store, they couldnt fix my phone, so it was dead...im like..great. So i hurry back to my car (i was bad, i parked in a no parking and was just praying my car would still be there and not be ticketed..it was still there and no ticket thank god). So i get to my car and open the door and this guy walking by, in the next aisle over slows down and says "Hey...how you doin?" and me being polite and friendly said "Oh im great thanks. you?" and that was all it took. He walked right over to stand on the passenger side of my car and started telling me that i was gorgeous and how sexy i was and he'd love to hook up sometime and asked for my number and all. Needless to say..i was shocked as can be. That was just part one of the weirest weekend of my life..it was like... FA encounters for 2 days when id never had ANY before that!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 11, 2007)

Rowan said:


> I finally have one!!!!
> 
> So...I made plans to go out on Saturday a few weeks ago, but then my cell phone stopped working, so I had to run to the closest mall that had a Verizon store in it. This was at like 7:30, and i was going out at 9:00, so i was in a bit of a hurry. I threw a comfy dress on and flip flops and that's it (nope...not a stitch on under). So im walking as fast as my fat little legs can carry me to the store, they couldnt fix my phone, so it was dead...im like..great. So i hurry back to my car (i was bad, i parked in a no parking and was just praying my car would still be there and not be ticketed..it was still there and no ticket thank god). So i get to my car and open the door and this guy walking by, in the next aisle over slows down and says "Hey...how you doin?" and me being polite and friendly said "Oh im great thanks. you?" and that was all it took. He walked right over to stand on the passenger side of my car and started telling me that i was gorgeous and how sexy i was and he'd love to hook up sometime and asked for my number and all. Needless to say..i was shocked as can be. That was just part one of the weirest weekend of my life..it was like... FA encounters for 2 days when id never had ANY before that!



See? They're out there, and they'll notice you when you least expect it!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 12, 2007)

*snaps out all the lights and places a flashlight under her face*

Mwah ha ha ha! I have an FA sighting for you too folks. I call this one "Terror Cab." Every day after work I usually wait across the street from my office building for a charter bus that drops across the street from my house. Door to door service is what I'm all about. I'm fairly oblivious standing there 'cause naturally I'm enthusiastic about sighting that bus and not missing it. That is until one day something strange caught my eye.

I was sitting in a window ledge eating a nectarine when I noticed a cab in front of me in the opposite lane of traffic. The light had turned green, all the other cars had gone on but this cabbie sat still in front of me for a moment. I looked at the driver and could not make out a face or any features at all but it was clear that he was looking straight at me and hadn't realized the light had changed. Being that it was universal quitting time all over the city the traffic was heavy and the car in back of him began to beep the horn. The cab slowly inched away and then took off. 

I thought to myself, "Huh, creep," and finished chewing on my nectarine. About two minutes later the same cab came back facing the other way, much closer to me this time. The cab slowed down as it passed me, the driver craning his neck downward in an effort to get a closer look. He slowed down only for a few seconds as the traffic was thick and his fellow road ragers would have had his head if he took too long. 

Shortly after that my bus arrived and I thought that would be the last I'd see of that guy. HELLOOO people, I ain't holding this flashlight under my face for my health. Surely he returned two days later, driving past one way and the other in his cab at that same time of day. This time he was driving with a different number/medallion back and fourth, just as that first day I spotted him. Every now and then I see that guy driving pass. I try not to make eye contact but surely its the same guy out there searching for fares at a busy intersection at quitting time, just like any other cab in the area. The thing is, I'm not always out there waiting for that bus. The bus costs $5 and sometimes I don't have that kind of scratch to spare every day so I just take the subway, but every now and then I see that guy in his cab driving by and slowing down to get a good look. Pedestrians bustle by me in both directions on that street trying to get home but I'm the only person who sits stationary at that particular location.


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2007)

Oy, I had a terror cab experience once. ONly I was unlucky enough to be IN the cab, and seriously, I think I was slated for something very bad until...somehow, my luck changed (I think he got cold feet, honestly) and I made it to my destination, late, freaked out, but safe. And then I got yelled at by some very bitchy man about being late. 

I also had a guy do the car thing--he waited through various green lights and kept yelling to me. And I just pretended I didn't hear him. Which, in retrospect, was really stupid because he was yelling so loudly that people in businesses across the street came out to see what was going on. I was also waiting for the bus. I don't know if he thought he was being flattering, or what, but it weirded me out to the point that I didn't go stand at that busstop for something like a year and a half after that (not easy when you're carless).

I'd really like to get approached in a calm, not horrifyingly threatening, way.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 13, 2007)

Sadly, he never got up the courage to ask me out, and I graduated. I'll never see him again. But he was definitely a nice guy.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 11, 2007)

He was definately a FA - man that sounds like the perfect meal to me! I love extra dresing at Olive Garden........its like crack to me or something. In fact thats all I get when I go there.......salad and breadsticks.....I can't get enough of it! Mmmm

Anywho, something that made me think of this. I had a crazy ex and when things went bad - it went bad. He had even gone as far as posting all of my private pictures taken by him on some amateur site. I had no idea until my Inbox starting filling up with comments & pics from men about my body! I found the pics on the site - and funny enough as I'm soooo modest - my ex assumed I'd be humilated & embarassed by my fat pics, but I literally had probably at least 100 emails from men and every single one was something positive!! Not a single one was negative. I had no idea I would be so attractive to strangers! Soooooo I forwarded every single message from all the men talking about my sexy body and even included the ones with dick pics for him. Guess it backfired.


----------

